# friends



## mandy1968 (Feb 2, 2020)

hello everyone, my fiance and i are currently purchasing a finca just outside famalicao south of Guarda. we are hoping to renovate the house bit by bit during holidays over the next two years or so. we were just wondering if there are any british people living in the area who would be happy to chat about their experiences of living in that region.
many thanks,
Bob & Mandy.


----------

